# BeeBoy= Proud Dad



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi All,
Just had to post this pic of my son who told me he wants to be just like his dad so he loaded his beehives on his truck and hitched up the loader behind.
I am one proud dad and I just can't stop smiling!  



http://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s545/mike_hicks3/0119031728_zpsfae77361.jpg


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Great photo, thanks for sharing. Seems like yesterday my son was that size, now he's 6'3 and 16 years old. Enjoy every moment.


----------



## captaintat2 (Oct 27, 2012)

It looks like he understands the basic concept. Load the truck, hitch up the forklift, go to work!


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Exactly, that is what put the big smile on my face. Maybe dad will get a beekeeping helper after all!? Sure wish for the best!
Thanks for the comments!


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

OneEyedRooster said:


> Great photo, thanks for sharing. Seems like yesterday my son was that size, now he's 6'3 and 16 years old. Enjoy every moment.


Yes, time flys - mine is 6'7" and 36 and told me that he maybe starting to hep me with the bees again!


----------

